# debating.  tank sizes.



## codykrr (Nov 9, 2009)

ok, so now im needing some opinions.

now i like to keep things very organized(let me just say this first.) you know OCD tendencis

ok so currently i have a A. avic and a A. versicolor(both adults) in 2.5 gallon tanks set on end.

but i am going to be recieving a 5 inch female singapore blue.  which i think needs at least a 5 gallon set on end.   also i have a 4 inch p. regalis, and 4.5 inch p. irminia.  

so im pretty much going to be putting the regalis, irminia, and sing blue in 5 gallons.  do you all think the 2 avics need or could use the 5 gallons? seems a bit of over kill to be honest but i like to keep things uniform, and it would make cage maintnace a little easier with the added room.  

let me know what you think..because im wanting to get them soon...


----------



## spiderfield (Nov 9, 2009)

From an OCD standpoint...keep 'em neat and uniform.     I know what you mean about having side-by-side enclosures not being the same size...sometimes drives me nuts, but i'm limited with space.  If you had room to keep the 2.5s separate from the 5s, that'd be cool.  But if you can't...a little extra room for the Avics shouldn't hurt.


----------



## KJE (Nov 9, 2009)

Use this as a type of therapy.  It might be good for you to keep some in 2.5 and some in 5.  

Although, if you must have them uniform then it wouldn't hurt to go with all 5.


----------



## codykrr (Nov 9, 2009)

hahaa...therapy...haha

yeah, its all 5 gallons then. 

also can someone tell me how much it is to make one of the RobC style arboreal lids?


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 9, 2009)

Why don't you just keep the three 5 gals in the middle and the 2 2.5 gals on each end, then send me the money you saved from not buying more tanks.

And try asking Rob how much it costs to make his lids. :}


----------



## Endagr8 (Nov 10, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Why don't you just keep the three 5 gals in the middle and the 2 2.5 gals on each end, then send me the money you saved from not buying more tanks.
> 
> And try asking Rob how much it costs to make his lids. :}


I spend ~$6 on each Robc-style lid that I construct.


----------



## Dyn (Nov 10, 2009)

Just get one shelf full of 2.5 gallons and another with 5 gallons


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm planning on putting all my arboreals in ten gallons.  2.5 g, 5 g, and 10 g tanks all cost about the same.  The front/door will be a little more expensive, but will be pretty much negligible.  If I can get a larger cage for pretty much the same price I may as well.


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Nov 10, 2009)

I found a cool kit you can buy to make one like Robc's.

http://www.junglebox.net/product/300.html?Category_Code=VIV


----------



## Smitty78 (Nov 10, 2009)

codykrr said:


> ok, so now im needing some opinions.
> 
> now i like to keep things very organized(let me just say this first.) you know OCD tendencis
> 
> ...


Due to my Marine Corps tendencies I like to keep things uniform as well. Call it OCD if you must. In my opinion your (singapore blue, and P. regalis) could definitely use 5 gallons. Avics (yes I hate them, but have a few), and P. irminia are well suited in 1 gallon plastic jars. IMHO it all depends on if you are going for looks, or functionality.


----------



## codykrr (Nov 10, 2009)

hey smitty..i see your point..but i just want to go for looks as these are going to be display tanks.  i was mainly wanting 5 gallons because my 2.5 gallons seems a little cramped to do stuff like water, pick out left over roach remains..and so on.  i was also going to just go ahead and rehouse the irminia, and regalis so i dont have to in the futre.


----------



## blackcadillac70 (Nov 10, 2009)

hey cody... i got a 7.5 gal airtight container with wheels that's 161/2 tall by 10 wide at tractor supply and it is great all you do is drill your holes and it ready. think there like dogfood storage containers i will be getting another.there not real clear would be the only drawback.


----------



## sputquapro (Nov 10, 2009)

Dyn said:


> Just get one shelf full of 2.5 gallons and another with 5 gallons


Great little topic. 	
And Nice work--thank you for sharing- for me this makes perfect sense though.:razz:


----------



## Ms.X (Nov 10, 2009)

I had my 4.5" _P. irminia_ in a 5.5 gal for a while, and I've since rehoused him to smaller quarters, where he seems much more content imo.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 10, 2009)

I say go with the 5 gallon.  A little extra space can't hurt.


----------



## Dyn (Nov 10, 2009)

Still think my idea of a book case with 2.5 one with 5gallon and maybe one with 10gallon tanks would be the best. ;P


----------



## codykrr (Nov 12, 2009)

*the project starts!*

so today i went to the lps after work..i bought the last two 5.5 gallon tanks from them so they said they would be getting more in. anyway.  so far ive got both the backgrounds in the midst of being done.(baking cocofiber as i type this) as soon as thats dry im going to go and silicon them and pack coco fiber on them. tomorrow while im at work the wife is going to pick up the plexi glass, and hardware for the doors. but i will post some pics when im done with them.


----------



## Smitty78 (Nov 12, 2009)

One suggestion I would make on your doors is to use Piano style hinges, instead of the two hinge method that a lot of others seem to be using. I find that not only do the look 110% better, they hold far superior as well. They are very easy to find at any hardware store.


----------



## codykrr (Nov 15, 2009)

well ive started my project as mention. today i "thought i was going to make so progress but i cracked the plexi using a hole saw drill bit. so i have to buy some more tomorrow.(minor set back.)  anyway i couldnt find any piano style hinges the size i needed so i had to use the 2 pieces.  so far im not even close to being dont. ive still got to put doors one, go get some tube cork bark, buy a few air plants, and find some natural looking water dishes.  but i have a good idea of how its going to look.  now these are not done so i will add more when there done. be patient!

View attachment 81520


----------



## Mr. Gone (Nov 15, 2009)

Smitty78 said:


> One suggestion I would make on your doors is to use Piano style hinges, instead of the two hinge method that a lot of others seem to be using. I find that not only do the look 110% better, they hold far superior as well. They are very easy to find at any hardware store.


I have never heard of a Piano hinge, but it sounds very musical and definitely better than the squeaky kind.  Anyway, what pray-tell are "piano style hinges" (so I can stop using my imagination.)


----------



## Xian (Nov 15, 2009)

Mr. Gone said:


> I have never heard of a Piano hinge, but it sounds very musical and definitely better than the squeaky kind.  Anyway, what pray-tell are "piano style hinges" (so I can stop using my imagination.)


Here's what they look like.....

http://www.rockler.com/gallery.cfm?Offerings_ID=11273&TabSelect=Details


----------

